# O-yea!!



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Beer has many of the same health benefits that wine boasts, and can actually be healthier. Beer prevents the buildup of an amino acid called homocysteine, which is linked to heart disease.

http://www.beerclubguide.com/458/an-introduction-to-ales


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Dam I must be gonna live forever then


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

WOOOOOO HOOOOOO !!! Me Too... I knew I wasn't drinking it just because it tasted good.. LOL


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I have to call BS on a bit of what was said, it said beer is fat free, it has sugar in it and other fattening products in it. Other wise all us beer drinkers wouldn't have to worry about beer bellies.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

C'mon man, let me dream anyway. LOL


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

skid said:


> I have to call BS on a bit of what was said, it said beer is fat free, it has sugar in it and other fattening products in it. Other wise all us beer drinkers wouldn't have to worry about beer bellies.


Beer DOESNT have fat in it. Beer has carbs that make you fat.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea I didn't read the post close enough. Beer is sure enough fat free. Any sugar left in the beer is only there because the yeast went dormant before it converted the sugar to alcohol. We're on a subject I know something about now. 

IBBruin = I've Been Brewing

600 gallons and counting.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

sweet. what kind of brews have you made... i dabble in it as well.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Pils, wheat, lagers, I stay away from stouts, can't stand the stuff. My favorite was a cherry wheat. It ended up a little over 8%. A little went a long way.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea i made some similar to a belgian white that came up about 7 or 8%. i just tried a magic hat #9 recipe and was really dissappointed. i mean it would have been a good beer, if i had not been expecting a magic hat.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't tell you how many times I've been asked if I can make beer that tastes like Coors Light or Budweiser or any other name brand. I tell em yea by why would I want to do that, I can buy that stuff. 

The only time I've tried to copy a production beer was Bass. I used a recipe call Bass-alike. It came close but I only tried it once.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea i used a recipe that said it was "similar" to magic hat. like i said, it was good, but not magic hat good. im trying a rye pale ale right now... maybe it will be alright.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Kegging?


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Cherry wheat.....sounds good.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

no not kegging... i do smaller batches. like a six pack at a time. if i get a little better i might start kegging.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> no not kegging... i do smaller batches. like a six pack at a time. if i get a little better i might start kegging.


Heck with a 6 pack at a time. 5 gallon batches FTW!!!

But seriously, I started bottling but it didn't take long I moved up to kegging. Bottling was a major pita. I started kegging with this kit.










In my prime I had 3 kegs in the fridge, two batches in the secondary fermenter, two in the primary with more ingredients on the way. I've slowed down brewing, well you might as well say I've stopped. I haven't done it in about 5 years or so. The storage tank under the front of my prairie is made out of one of these tanks.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i just decided to go with bottling bc all my friends drink lite beers, lol. i do about a six pack bc a keg would just go bad at my house.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> Beer DOESNT have fat in it. Beer has carbs that make you fat.


thats what i was getting at LOL.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

so it really is FAT FREE is what im getting at.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Fat Free - yes
High in calories - yes

....uh oh...I'm going to get banned now


----------

